# Psyclone



## oldman (8. März 2010)

moin,

es sollte einfach nicht sein und somit bleibt der Psyclone bei Papa. Allerdings darf er nur bleiben, wenn er sich meinen Anforderungen entsprechend verändert.

D.h. ich werde demnächst die ollen Zuganschläge abflexen, Discaufnahme nebst Abstützung anbringen lassen und zeitgemässe Zugführungen/anschläge anbringen lassen.

Desweiteren wird der Lack dran glauben muessen, es kommt aber wieder eine Effektlackierung drauf, also silberne Flakes im Lack (schwarz/anthrazit).
Evtl. lasse ich die Decals auch noch unter den Klarlack packen. Mal schauen.

Achja, es kommt dann noch ne gerade Starrgabel rein (a la Kona P2), die lasse ich gleich mitlackieren.

somit bleibe ich Euch als GT Besitzer erhalten..., wenn auch als überzeugter Leichenschänder


----------



## tonicbikes (8. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> D.h. ich werde demnächst die ollen Zuganschläge abflexen, Discaufnahme nebst Abstützung anbringen lassen und zeitgemässe Zugführungen/anschläge anbringen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (8. März 2010)

Das Psyclone ist doch noch keine Leiche, es bekommt doch eher sowas wie ein neues "Hüftgelenk" - ich musste sofort an den hier denken:


----------



## oldman (8. März 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das Psyclone ist doch noch keine Leiche, es bekommt doch eher sowas wie ein neues "Hüftgelenk" - ich musste sofort an den hier denken:



endlich versteht mich jemand


----------



## Muckelchen (8. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> ....
> Desweiteren wird der Lack dran glauben muessen, es kommt aber wieder eine Effektlackierung drauf, also silberne Flakes im Lack (schwarz/anthrazit).
> Evtl. lasse ich die Decals auch noch unter den Klarlack packen. Mal schauen.
> ...


 
Moin!

Lass doch die Magura gleich mit lacken, 
dann kannst Du bei bedarf umbauen und hast einen noch größeren Einsatzbereich bei dem Gerät 

Gruß M.


----------



## Kruko (8. März 2010)

Dann seh mal zu, dass Du es bis zum Juni fertig bekommst 

Ich bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> D.h. ich werde demnächst die ollen Zuganschläge abflexen, Discaufnahme nebst Abstützung anbringen lassen und zeitgemässe Zugführungen/anschläge anbringen lassen.
> ...



Lohnt sich das denn überhaupt für dich 

Ich frage nur, weil du ja einst beim Verkauf VHB ausgeschlossen hast und nun auch noch kräftig draufpackst.


----------



## Kruko (8. März 2010)

Bei einem Psyclone lohnt sich das immer. 

Und da es ein Psyclone ist, ist dabei in der Regel auch nichts zu verhandeln. Ich würde mich da auch auf nichts einlassen. 

Psyclone halt 

@oldman

Willst Du die Veränderungen anbringen lassen?? Schweißen oder löten ??


----------



## Sascha123 (8. März 2010)

@gt-heini

Anscheinend hast du mich irgendwie falsch verstanden. Meine Anmerkung bezog sich bekanntlich nicht auf das Bike.

Es geht darum, dass jemand etwas loswerden will und dann das absolut Gegenteilige tut.


----------



## Kruko (8. März 2010)

Ich habe Dich schon richtig verstanden.

Der Psyclone ist aber ein recht seltens Rad, welches es so heute nicht mehr gibt. Ich hätte, wenn ich oldman gewesen wäre, auch einen Festpreis genannt. Bei so etwas feilscht man einfach nicht. 

Umgekehrt ist der Rahmen aber so hochwertig, dass sich auch Reparaturarbeiten oder, wie hier, Veränderungen lohnen.

Ein vergleichbarer moderner Stahlrahmen ist um einiges teuerer als der genannte Verkaufspreis plus den Preis für die Änderungen. Von daher wird es sich schon lohnen.

Außerdem war bzw. ist oldman ja auch mit der Geometrie zufrieden gewesen. Von daher lohnt sich das ganze immer.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Psyclone ist aber ein recht seltens Rad, welches es so heute nicht mehr gibt. Ich hätte, wenn ich oldman gewesen wäre, auch einen Festpreis genannt. Bei so etwas feilscht man einfach nicht.



*Folgendes ist definitiv nicht böse gemeint:*
Wenn der Rahmen so selten und einzigartig ist, warum hat ihn denn niemand gekauft? Das Phänomen habe ich übrigens schon bei vielen anderen Bikes hier im Forum beobachtet. Er hieß es: "super selten" und dann wollte es keiner haben.


Nach dem Umbau wars das zudem mit dem Seltenheitswert des Bikes. Zumindest für die Hardcore-Genossen des Classic-Forums. Hat mich persönlich aber auch nie interessiert und deswegen bin ich mal gespannt, was man so alles aus dem alten Rahmen rauskitzeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. März 2010)

Ich habe einen und meiner Frau ist er zu groß 

Von daher war ich raus.

Außerdem ist der Lack nicht mehr der Originale. Das schreckt natürlich die Classic-Fraktion ab.

So und nun lass uns über etwas anderes reden oder ein  trinken


----------



## Sascha123 (8. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ...oder ein  trinken


Heute Abend gern.


----------



## oldman (8. März 2010)

so, der Aufklärung halber - ohne die derzeit geplanten Veränderungen bringt mir der Rahmen nichts, weil ich halt nicht mehr mit glühenden Felgen und quietschenden Belägen durch die Gegend bremsen will.
Aus der Sicht heraus habe ich das Teil angeboten.
Dieser Tage habe ich im rosa Forum dann aber eine sehr gelunge Operation an einem anderen TG Stahlrahmen bewundert.
Danach hat es mich ein paar Tage gequält und jetzt habe ich beschlossen, den Rahmen halt operieren zu lassen.

Die Magura lasse ich in der Ecke liegen, fuer alle Fälle. Fahren werde ich den Rahmen aber eher gemuetlich und im unteren GA Bereich, also Eisdiele etc.

Mal schaun wie das alles wird, vielleicht fahre ich ihn sogar wieder geschaltet... 

@gt heini - es wird eine Löterei, sollte halten.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. März 2010)

Hab das Tequesta auch gesehen. Saubere Sache.

Ich hoffe, du zeigst uns ebenfalls Bilder aus dem OP-Saal.


----------



## versus (10. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> so, der Aufklärung halber - ohne die derzeit geplanten Veränderungen bringt mir der Rahmen nichts, weil ich halt nicht mehr mit glühenden Felgen und quietschenden Belägen durch die Gegend bremsen will.
> Aus der Sicht heraus habe ich das Teil angeboten.
> Dieser Tage habe ich im rosa Forum dann aber eine sehr gelunge Operation an einem anderen TG Stahlrahmen bewundert.
> Danach hat es mich ein paar Tage gequält und jetzt habe ich beschlossen, den Rahmen halt operieren zu lassen.



finde die idee super. kann ich dir noch einen schicken 

nee, das psyclone bleibt v-gebremst, aber am lightning hätte ich immer noch gerne hinten eine disc


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> kann ich dir noch einen schicken



Das wäre für mich dann allerdings eine Totsünde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich dann allerdings eine Totsünde



ich kann dich beruhigen, dazu wird es nicht kommen


----------



## burschilan (11. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich dann allerdings eine Totsünde



Also ich würde warscheinlich diese Totsünde begehen. Nur währe die anschaffung des Rahmen in meinem Haus momentan schon ein Problem. Ich bin immer sehr am schwimmen, bei der Erklärung warum ich drei Räder brauche und eigentlich bedarf für mindestens zwei weitere besteht!


----------



## oldman (13. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> finde die idee super. kann ich dir noch einen schicken
> 
> n.... aber am lightning hätte ich immer noch gerne hinten eine disc



sobald rewell wieder zur vernunft gekommen ist, würde ich es dort mal versuchen. oder alternativ, toscana urlaub mit der herzallerliebsten und kurz mal bei crisp anhalten 
obacht - keine kreditkarten zu crisp mitnehmen


----------



## hoeckle (13. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> sobald rewell wieder zur vernunft gekommen ist, würde ich es dort mal versuchen. oder alternativ, toscana urlaub mit der herzallerliebsten und kurz mal bei crisp anhalten
> obacht - keine kreditkarten zu crisp mitnehmen


 
das halte ich auch für die bestmögliche art das problem anzugehen und urlaub zu machen...


----------



## versus (13. März 2010)

der urlaubsort für dieses jahr steht schon fest und dort gibt es nur diese grossen weissen hubbel und ringsrum wein, oliven und lavendel   

nebenbei bemerkt, zeichnet sich doofes bzgl. der urlaubszeit ab -  sis ist in gefahr  
aber mehr per mail, wenn ich genaueres weiss.


----------



## oldman (14. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> der urlaubsort für dieses jahr steht schon fest und dort gibt es nur diese grossen weissen hubbel und ringsrum wein, oliven und lavendel
> 
> nebenbei bemerkt, zeichnet sich doofes bzgl. der urlaubszeit ab -  *sis ist in gefahr*
> aber mehr per mail, wenn ich genaueres weiss.



bitte nicht  - denk bitte an`s dream team.....


----------



## versus (15. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> bitte nicht  - denk bitte an`s dream team.....



glaube mir, ich würde mir seeehr in den arsch beissen. ich arbeite dran


----------



## oldman (2. April 2010)

soooo, demnächst kommt das Psyclone unter`s Messer, bzw unter die Lötflamme


----------



## versus (5. April 2010)

bin gespannt!!!


----------



## oldman (6. April 2010)

achja, ne passende Kona P2 disconly Forke habsch auch noch, bin ganz uffgerescht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2010)

Also ich bin ja auch gespannt...ein Psyclone mit Disc!

Wird bestimmt heiß...

VG
peru


----------



## Manni1599 (8. April 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja auch gespannt...ein Psyclone mit Disc!
> 
> *Wird bestimmt heiß...*
> 
> ...




....zumindest beim löten.....


----------



## oldman (8. April 2010)

vor allem das ist heiss:
discaufnahme plus verstrebung anlöten:  11,20
sandstrahlen:  7.20
pulvern incl pulver:  30

also quasi fürn appel und n ei


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2010)

Jo, aber echt..

Kein Vergleich mit dem "Luxus" Umbau durch Rewel..

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (8. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> vor allem das ist heiss:
> discaufnahme plus verstrebung anlöten:  11,20
> sandstrahlen:  7.20
> pulvern incl pulver:  30
> ...



Aber Hallo

Das sind ja mal günstige Preise .

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie das ganze aussieht und je nach dem - hier liegt noch ein alter Kona Rahmen rum - wäre die Sache mit dem Discumbau ja vielleicht doch sehr interessant , da neu Pulvern so oder so fällig wäre .

Eins meiner absoluten Lieblingsbikes ist ja im Moment das GT Lightning und es wäre wohl mein absolutes Lieblingsbike wenn es ne Discaufnahme hätte , aber an den Rahmen wage ich so etwas nicht .

Bin sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis . Hatte ja lange Hin und Herüberlegt das Psyclone zu kaufen , aber kurz vorher das Batbike gekauft , da war mein Budget leider erschöpft


----------



## tofu1000 (8. April 2010)

Lässt du alles gleich bei dir "drüben" machen, oder? Die Preise sind wirklich heiss. 
Ich habe übrigens irgendwo noch ein original Set Psyclone-Decals hier, bei Interesse schick' doch mal eine PN, dann krame ich sie mal raus...


----------



## oldman (8. April 2010)

@ketterechts
das ist ne Familienbutze, die braten Stahlrahmen und manchmal auch Alu (dem Zeug traue ich aber nicht).
Spezilialitaet ist Tandembau aus recht unspektakulaeren Rohrsaetzen, aber stabil/guenstig.
Wenn bei Dir was ansteht, sag Bescheid.

@tofu
Psyclone Decals? ja bitte!!!


----------



## oldman (27. Mai 2010)

voila, mittlerweile schon halb aufgebaut. hier bilder kurz nach erhalt des rahmens:


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Mai 2010)

I hope that holds up for you oldman.  I think you've added some stress risers on some pretty lightweight stays that weren't intended for disc brakes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (27. Mai 2010)

hihi - schönes ding! 

willst 140er von mir haben?


----------



## oldman (27. Mai 2010)

@hoeckle
im Bike ist mein GT Hadley LRS, für den ich derzeit nur ne 160er Disk habe.... wird halten.

@bvarnfullagts
thanks, but am not too worried. if it brakes, so what... i use bikes in the very sense of the word, don`t clean em, don't polish em, just ride and give the chain a bit of oil.
can`t imagine riding w/o disc brakes anymore, it is simply adding so much more pleasure and quality to the ride.
the psyclone will take it, if not, it ain't worth it and will be replaced. i am pretty pragmatic with these things


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2010)

also so wirklich schön sieht das nich aus.
an nem gelöteten rahmen ne geschweißte scheibenbremsaufnahmen is auch unschön.
aber so langs zum fahren taugt...


----------



## oldman (27. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> also so wirklich schön sieht das nich aus.
> an nem gelöteten rahmen ne geschweißte scheibenbremsaufnahmen is auch unschön.
> aber so langs zum fahren taugt...



das ist gelötet, innen halt nicht verschliffen.


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2010)

wie schon an anderer stelle geschrieben: sehr cool!

bitte bilder vom fertigen rad. die lötstelle sieht man nach montage ja eh kaum noch.


----------



## oldman (28. Mai 2010)

ich mache komplettbilder irgendwann nächste woche, bin ab heute mittag wech zum "Kral Sumavy" / König des Böhmerwaldes, wo ich die Singlespeed Wertung und die 29er Singlespeed Wertung gewinnen werde, da ich ja der allereinzige eingängige 29er Fahrer sein werde.... hihihihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. Mai 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ich mache komplettbilder irgendwann nächste woche, bin ab heute mittag wech zum "Kral Sumavy" / König des Böhmerwaldes, wo ich die Singlespeed Wertung und die 29er Singlespeed Wertung gewinnen werde, da ich ja der allereinzige eingängige 29er Fahrer sein werde.... hihihihi



sei dir da mal nicht so sicher, denn du musst für den titel die müden knochen vermutlich bis ins ziel schleppen 

viel spass im bw und gutes gelingen 

welche runde?


----------



## oldman (29. Mai 2010)

habe die 70km Runde gefahren, 1700hm. War recht nass, matschig, aber besser als letztes Jahr. Hab's unter 5h gepackt, hat irre Spass gemacht. habe ca. 6 Schaltwerke verrecken sehen. Lustig ist auch das Gerassel wenn 50 Biker vor/in der Steigung Gaenge sortieren.... 
Schee war's


----------

